# 2002 audi tt doors locked shut



## ericcota2003 (May 12, 2010)

So I have posted on another forum with no help so I'm hoping someone on here can help.

I was in a car accident. An autobody shop replaced a bunch on stuff in the front end (bumper, radiator support, both headlights ect ect)

They took the drivers door apart to fix a dent and when they put everything back together the door locked itself shut and wouldn't unlock with the key or the button in the car.

They Finally got it apart and messed around with it then put it back in and it got worse. So they decided to take the passenger side apart to see how that was setup to copy it and ended up messing that one up too. At this point the car is at the dealership and even they cant get it open. They said its not security related because not even vagcom registers an error and cant open the door.

Does anyone have any ideas as to what to do in this situation?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Sounds like you should make the shop that took it apart in the first place buy you 2 new door latch assemblies. I cant get up the bentley since my computer crashed and I need to reload it, so I'm not even sure what im looking at


----------



## ericcota2003 (May 12, 2010)

The dealership has already ordered them at either the auto bodies cost or the car insurances cost for the lady that hit me...the issue is finding a way to get the passenger door open. I tried anything I could think of short of a pry bar and drill...unfortunately Audi said they would not use that method.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

ericcota2003 said:


> The dealership has already ordered them at either the auto bodies cost or the car insurances cost for the lady that hit me...the issue is finding a way to get the passenger door open. I tried anything I could think of short of a pry bar and drill...unfortunately Audi said they would not use that method.


I would tell them to take the door card off(Will probably have to be cut or broken) and undo the latch from the inside. Then just add a new door card to the bill


----------



## ericcota2003 (May 12, 2010)

By door card I am assuming the inside door panel? I stopped by the dealership and that was already off... they can get to the latch mechanism but they won't just break the junk latch out. I was just wondering about a short cut to get the actual door latch to release. The problem appears to be inside the mechanism that controls the lock portion and the shop screwed it up somehow. I know they are temperamental but I told the shop that I replaced the driver side latch about a year ago and had absolutely no problems like this...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

ericcota2003 said:


> By door card I am assuming the inside door panel? I stopped by the dealership and that was already off... they can get to the latch mechanism but they won't just break the junk latch out. I was just wondering about a short cut to get the actual door latch to release. The problem appears to be inside the mechanism that controls the lock portion and the shop screwed it up somehow. I know they are temperamental but I told the shop that I replaced the driver side latch about a year ago and had absolutely no problems like this...


Cant they just unbolt the lock mechanism from the door then?


----------



## ericcota2003 (May 12, 2010)

The door is locked shut and the bolts for the latch or on the outside of the door. Thats the exact problem...There is no way to just unbolt it without the door open and audi wont just drill the mechanism out from inside the door.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

ericcota2003 said:


> The door is locked shut and the bolts for the latch or on the outside of the door. Thats the exact problem...There is no way to just unbolt it without the door open and audi wont just drill the mechanism out from inside the door.


Punch someone in the face and drill it out yourself then. I feel like they are over complicating this


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> Punch someone in the face and drill it out yourself then. I feel like they are over complicating this


X2 ...sounds like Someone didn't know what they were doing... :facepalm: 

But seriously...what other choice are they leaving you with... they dont wanna open the door this way and they dont wanna open the door that way? At this point do they really wanna open the door at all?? :screwy: 

I think you need to get firm with them and tell them that they need to open those doors any means necessary. They screwed up, so they should pay as well! Time wasted, you need your car. 

/rant :wave:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Agreed


----------



## ericcota2003 (May 12, 2010)

As an update...i took the advice listed above. The dealership called me last night just before they closed and said that they wanted authorization for another three hours of labor to "try" to get the door open. I told him bluntly that I didn't care how long it took and what method they had to use but my car better be done or they can start paying for my rental at $75 a day. (Outrageous by the way) luckily I'm not paying anyway. I told him flat out take a pry bar and hammer and break the freaking latch off inside the door and put a new one in. Simple I thought. Their excuse is that they don't want to be over aggressive. So hopefully after two months as of tomorrow I will have my car back just in time for warm weather as I live in New England.

Thanks For the help. Ill post some before and after pics of the accident and work done.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Good job man


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

ericcota2003 said:


> As an update...i took the advice listed above. The dealership called me last night just before they closed and said that they wanted authorization for another three hours of labor to "try" to get the door open. I told him bluntly that I didn't care how long it took and what method they had to use but my car better be done or they can start paying for my rental at $75 a day. (Outrageous by the way) luckily I'm not paying anyway. I told him flat out take a pry bar and hammer and break the freaking latch off inside the door and put a new one in. Simple I thought. Their excuse is that they don't want to be over aggressive. So hopefully after two months as of tomorrow I will have my car back just in time for warm weather as I live in New England.
> 
> Thanks For the help. Ill post some before and after pics of the accident and work done.


Well done dude! :thumbup:

I'm looking forward to the pics!


----------



## ericcota2003 (May 12, 2010)

Finally after a whopping two months after the accident and arguments with the auto body shop, audi, and the insurance company its home...I got to the dealership today and the service guy was like we got the door open but it wont be done today cuz the technician is working on another car. I then asked for the manager who didn't seem happy to see me. We went back and forth for about 10 mins and I said look its 6 friggan bolts 3 per door. He finally gave in and had a tech put them in. Then the driver door still didn't want to work properly and they called corporate. Waited another half hour and I asked a simple question. Did you adjust the door handles to make sure they were lined up? Well of course not. So its done looks brand new and I have no more headaches...pics tomorrow.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

ericcota2003 said:


> Finally after a whopping two months after the accident and arguments with the auto body shop, audi, and the insurance company its home...I got to the dealership today and the service guy was like we got the door open but it wont be done today cuz the technician is working on another car. I then asked for the manager who didn't seem happy to see me. We went back and forth for about 10 mins and I said look its 6 friggan bolts 3 per door. He finally gave in and had a tech put them in. Then the driver door still didn't want to work properly and they called corporate. Waited another half hour and I asked a simple question. Did you adjust the door handles to make sure they were lined up? Well of course not. So its done looks brand new and I have no more headaches...pics tomorrow.


Win. :thumbup:


----------



## JAIMEDR (Dec 27, 2010)

*same thing happening to me right now!*

:banghead: I've been going through the same situation with my roadster since I rear-ended a car last July. My driver door has been stuck for like 10 weeks. My gauge cluster light and the middle console lights and rear driver side tail light is still out, even after checking all fuses and bulbs. I just dropped it off in front of their building WITHOUT my keys so the douchebag GM will call me. If anyone is interested its an outfit named Collivision Revision. :banghead:

What do you mean "align the doorhandle"?


----------



## mserjay (May 10, 2012)

*Door locked shut*

Hey, I have an exact same problem with doors after body shop, Do you know how they fixed your audi? anything needed to be replaced? PLEASE HELP!!! PLEASE..........



ericcota2003 said:


> Finally after a whopping two months after the accident and arguments with the auto body shop, audi, and the insurance company its home...I got to the dealership today and the service guy was like we got the door open but it wont be done today cuz the technician is working on another car. I then asked for the manager who didn't seem happy to see me. We went back and forth for about 10 mins and I said look its 6 friggan bolts 3 per door. He finally gave in and had a tech put them in. Then the driver door still didn't want to work properly and they called corporate. Waited another half hour and I asked a simple question. Did you adjust the door handles to make sure they were lined up? Well of course not. So its done looks brand new and I have no more headaches...pics tomorrow.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

sorry to say this but that guy is gone. he havent logged in for 6 months now


----------



## crzygreek (Jul 8, 2005)

Had the same problem and found a solution by chance on ttforum.co.uk

Here is what happened: the bodyshop re-installed the system and put the cable leading to the physical door handle on too tight.

Here is the solution: 

- Have them take a small pick and open the door handle as much as they could from the outside.
- Hold the handle in that position and use the pick to pop out the black plastic end attached to the cable
- Keep holding the handle outwards and re-clip the black plastic end attached to the cable further down (towards the inside of the car) on the grooved adjustment
- Enjoy your working doors again 

Pic for reference:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

It would have been nice to hear what the actual solution turned out to be.


----------

